# Buckeye Bash...



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

anyone going?

http://events.r20.constantcontact.com/register/event?oeidk=a07ea0bao1ad0a5e19e&llr=vlnbpzcab


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sux being broke, too bad I cant afford it. Is there going to be another one next year?


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I go every year in a volunteer capacity. I usually work the silent auctions and the FFL checkout table. Come say hello if you make it.

@jonnythfisherteen2,
It's an annual event that takes place every year. Good people, good food, good times. Lots of games, raffles and auctions for all sorts of stuff including lots of guns as prizes. It's usually bigger than any of the Friends of the NRA banquets if you've ever been to one of those.

The keynote speaker is Nikki Goeser this year. If you don't know who she is, you should attend the event just to hear her speak. She was instrumental in helping us get restaurant carry in Ohio and the reason they have it in Tennessee.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Do many shootings happen in restaurants? I dunno. Sorry to hear what happened and I feel bad for her but.. You can't legislate crazy. That guy would have caught up to him somewhere else if he really wanted to. I don't care how many guns you have on you, if someone gets the jump on you, you are toast. All it takes it one shot.

That being said, this event is in my back yard so I might make an appearance. Tickets aren't cheap though!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Shootings in a restaurant is the sole reason the state of Texas has concealed carry. Look up "Luby's shooting". I wouldn't say it happens often but that isn't exactly the point. We shouldn't be legislating people into defenselessness.


----------

